# Houssem Aouar



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

Data di nascita: 30/giu/1998	
Luogo di nascita: Lione Francia	
Età: 19
Altezza: 1,75 m
Nazionalità: Francia - Algeria
Posizione: Centrocampo - Centrale - Trequartista - Esterno
Piede: Destro
Procuratore: Mondial Promotion	
Squadra attuale: Olympique Lione	
In rosa da: 04/lug/2016
Scadenza: 30.06.2020
Ultimo prolungamento: 11/gen/2017 

Ennesimo talento della florida accademia dell'Olympique Lione, Aouar nasce come trequartista, ma può essere impiegato sia da mezzala (ruolo in cui è stato impiegato ultimamente), sia da attaccante esterno di un attacco a tre. 
Per avere 19 anni, colpisce la sua abilità di giocare il pallone a testa alta, con grande personalità ed eleganza. Parliamo di un giocatore dotato di una visione di gioco davvero spiccata e di un tocco di palla raffinatissimo, che ama supportare con continuità la fase offensiva della propria squadra.
A prima vista, quello che impressiona subito di questo giocatore è la capacità di puntare e saltare in velocità l'avversario, con una naturalezza nel controllo del pallone davvero di alto livello.
Come lui stesso ha ammesso in recenti interviste, deve ancora migliorare l'aspetto difensivo del suo gioco (è costantemente proiettato verso l'attacco, a rilanciarne l'azione, più che a difendere) e quello fisico.
Vista la sua crescita esponenziale negli ultimi mesi, sono in molti a prevedere per questo centrocampista un futuro decisamente importante. 
Il centrocampista del Lione è uno dei giovani talenti emergenti della Ligue 1 e sta attirando l'interesse di top club del calibro del Barcellona.


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Aouar! Questo qui m'è capitato sott'occhio già un paio di anni fa, ma a quanto pare cresce bene.


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aouar! Questo qui m'è capitato sott'occhio già un paio di anni fa, ma a quanto pare cresce bene.



Il Lione di quest'anno è il Monaco dell'anno scorso, tantissimi giovani interessanti, Maolida, Tousart e NDombèlé, per non parlare degli altri due attaccanti delle giovanili.


----------



## ralf (11 Dicembre 2017)

Doppietta contro l'Amiens.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Novembre 2018)

Mamma mia... fenomeno... lui, NDombele, Tonali e Frenkie De Jong sono il futuro del centrocampo... i futuri Xavi, Pirlo, Iniesta, Seedorf per intenderci...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Novembre 2018)

In goal anche ieri sera.


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2018)

E' in rampa di lancio...


----------

